# RATS



## coalchunk (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Evarybody
I have a RAT problem!! There was a house that had set empty next to our house for about 6yrs. In the past mth or so it has been bought and remodled, but during all of this I guess rats had been in the house and now they have been run out and I have notice that our dogs have killed 3 rats. I am not sure wich one did it, it is either Boommerang or our mini Schnauzer, Diva. i am concerned becous rats carry all sorts of diseases, am I am worried about our dogs possibly getting bit or scratched by one of thees rats. Is there regular vacsinations going to protect them from the rats. I have called our county about the rats, alll they can do is give me poison to put out, O dont want to do becous of the dogs possibly getting a rat with poison in it!
Has anyone had to deal with a rat isssue and what did you do to rid them?
Thanks again for all of the help I have gotten from all of you!!:clap:
Have a nice day
Angie


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Don't take my response for gospel ..but...I had put out rat poison for a similar reason a year before getting my dogs, i couldn't find any left, but of course couldn't be sure. My neighbor is a pharmacist, and asked him if it would harm the dogs if they ate any of it. He said no...the difference in size of the animal apparently makes a difference. Rat poison works by causing internal bleeding...but in a dog sized animal would cause minor capillary damage, or so I was told. But I would ask your local pharmacist or vet if I were you.
Terriers were initially bred to control vermin...I had a little terrier mix when I was a boy who was a joyful little rat killer, and my male pit caught a mouse as a young pup. IF they eat rodents...parasites can be a problem. You might want to be up to date on rabies boosters.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Joewilly said:


> Don't take my response for gospel ..but...I had put out rat poison for a similar reason a year before getting my dogs, i couldn't find any left, but of course couldn't be sure. My neighbor is a pharmacist, and asked him if it would harm the dogs if they ate any of it. He said no...the difference in size of the animal apparently makes a difference. Rat poison works by causing internal bleeding...but in a dog sized animal would cause minor capillary damage, or so I was told. But I would ask your local pharmacist or vet if I were you.
> Terriers were initially bred to control vermin...I had a little terrier mix when I was a boy who was a joyful little rat killer, and my male pit caught a mouse as a young pup. IF they eat rodents...parasites can be a problem. You might want to be up to date on rabies boosters.


That is absolutely false! Dogs die everyday from eating rat poison. It is very potions to all sizes of animals and dogs can even die from secondary poisoning by eating rats and mice that have died from eating poison. When a dogs eats rat poison they should throw up as much as they can or have the stomach pumped. Then if they survive they are started on vitamin K with helps with blood clotting.

Do not use poison you can use glue traps and snap traps to control them and make sure to take away the food source.


----------



## coalchunk (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah I am not going to use decon..my mom had thrown some out in their garage, and my sons miniature schnauzer got some when she was about 10 weeks old luckuly I had noticed her eating something and caught her eating the decon!! I called the vet they told me to force peroxide down her untill she throws up We did this several times untill her puke wasnt green since we caught her eating it the decon didnt have time to digest she was puking whole peices! Lukily we did catch her eating it or we wouldnt have known and she would have no doubt died!!
Diva being a terrier she is breed to hunt and kill rats and before our rat problem we would get a rat from my brother who bred them for his snakes and we would give one to Diva to hunt down and kill, just to keep her intouch with what she was breed to do. But those were not sewer rats wich carry diseases. That is what I am worried about them giving my dogs something!!
We have put out traps hopefully that will get rid of them..But I am aware that I do live in the city and rats go hand in hand with the city-YUCK
Thanks for the help


----------

